# First Binky!



## Benjamin-Gray (Oct 28, 2008)

I just did ma thirst binky!

When did uz lot do urs? My mummeh iz very proud!

Benjamin-Gray


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Oct 29, 2008)

im doing mine excatly riiite... NOW!
I always do binkies =] and i did my firt binky the next morning i settled into my new home =]


Love ToulandLou


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 29, 2008)

I binkied the day I came home while I was playing on mama's bed- Princess

I binkied a couple of days after I settled in while I was playing outside!:biggrin2:- Thumper


----------



## ZooCrewBoys (Oct 29, 2008)

Connor here! 

I love to binky. When I was little like you I would binky off my mama's stomach.


----------



## Dippy-Doodle (Jan 29, 2009)

I only binky when i outside with my mummeh and the grass is wet and springy 



Yours Truly _King Dippy_


----------



## WB123 (Mar 28, 2009)

I did my first binky when my mom rescued me from the shelter! I also do binkys when mom cleans my cage. Funn y right?


----------



## Numbat (Apr 4, 2009)

I binkied the first time I was let out for a run in the backyard 

Inky


----------



## danielrorozco (Apr 27, 2009)

im a good girl and i like to binky where its appropriate..only on the grass 

-Miffy


----------



## hartleybun (Apr 27, 2009)

our hoomin is tryin to take pics of us binking for da competishun - so we is not binking and makin her sit in the garden in the cold - hehehheheh

roxy and hartleybun rex


----------



## Sweetie (May 5, 2009)

I did my first binky on the first day when I came home with my mum. Prince did his in the play pen when mum got it for us to play in.


----------



## jesleigh02 (Aug 8, 2009)

Reba - The first time momma put me down on the carpet! She was a silly human though. She called the vet, thought I had flees, whatever that is. Boy, did they laugh!

Joe - I don't binky too much, not as much as my sister, but I do some.


----------



## FuzzyHydralisk (Aug 10, 2009)

Garrr, you young'uns and your binkies. In my day we just flopped. No need for these fancy jumps an'stuff.

Bunner


----------



## WonderWoman (Aug 11, 2009)

I am a confused little rabbit who has know clue what binky is. I do however get all *excited* when Mildred hops by me.

***Payta***

_____________________________________












***edited for content***


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Aug 11, 2009)

*Please keep your coments CLEAN we have younger member on this board who don't need to read this stuff.

WonderWoman wrote: *


> I am a confused little rabbit who has know clue what binky is. I do however get all *excited* when Mildred hops by me.
> 
> ***Payta***
> 
> _____________________________________





***edited for content***


----------

